# The Person Below Me...



## Navarre (Nov 12, 2005)

Ever in the pursuit of bringing the world closer together, I'm going to start a little game. It's an easy one.

The person in the post immediately before you will ask a question. You answer that question in your posts and then ask your own for the person to follow you.

I suggest quoting the question instead of just answering. Everyone posts quickly here so we wouldn't want the question to get lost in the mix.

Also, if you wish to answer your own question as part of the original post, that's fine too. It's all about sharing and learning. 

I'll start.

*Question: The person below me has been in a physical fight in their adult life.
*
I was in a fight as part of my job as Residence Director for a state college. One student was in a fight with 10 guys who were determined to hurt him. Security was called but I knew they'd arrive about half-an-hour later. I intervened for the safety of the student.  

I used my evasion skills to work my way into the middle and then started throwing the closest assailants in a way that brought them off balance and away from the one student without injuring them. Once I had cleared the student from the group I tried to talk them all down. 

The one student, both drunk and high, at one point tried to run past me and back into the fight. Despite wanting to let him get beaten up for being stupid, I didn't want him to get hurt. Because of his intoxication and altered mental state I knew he wouldn't feel any pain if I tried a controlling technique. 

So, as he ran past, I simply locked him into a standing rear choke. Our chokes are quite effective and he was on the ground stunned in 4 seconds. The other guys seemd to have respect for my exhibited ability and, with the fervor of the moment, passed, allowed me to get the student out of there instead of risking expulsion. 

Such an event could have gone many different ways but I had to react instantly in the manner I thought best.

Anyway, so there's my question:

*Question: The person below me has been in a physical fight in their adult life.
* 
 (That'll include anyone from 16 and up just for you, Sam.  lol)


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 12, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> *Question: The person below me has been in a physical fight in their adult life.*
> 
> (That'll include anyone from 16 and up just for you, Sam. lol)


 
I like these new games you've started. I'm not Sam, but I've been in a physical fight in my adult life.

My mom and I started taking Aikido some years back to learn to defend ourselves from my older brother (down syndrome, maybe mentally ill too). Before we found the right combination of medication, he'd go in sudden violent rages at the drop of a hat and attack us. He's my height, but much stronger and heavier than both me and my mom. Since he usually went after my mom first, she'd distract him while I got behind him and did a choke hold (might be called a "sleeper hold"?, not sure) that my sensei taught me. We got him under control until he calmed down enough to let him go. None of us were hurt, which was the best part. We had to step in to stop him at least 3 times, but all started and ended about the same. Even though he's still living with us, we haven't had an incident in several years now. 

*Question: The person below me has met someone famous.  *

 (Sorry, I couldn't think of a better question.)


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 12, 2005)

When I competed in a tournament in the Sahara hotel in Vegas I met Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa (better known as Shang Tsun from Mortal Kombat). He gave me advice before my sparring match signed a cool hat for my friend, and we took a picture after me and my buddy Lars sparred for the finals. http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/5068/1704/1600/Jeff%2C%20Lars%20and%20Mr.%20Tagawa.jpg (pic is there). He's the nicest guy I've ever met and even gave a speech about martial artists being peacekeepers in this day and age, despite the roles he plays in many movies.

*The person below me has stared death in the face.*


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> *The person below me has stared death in the face.*


While delivering pizzas (eons ago) I found myself going to the most not-so-safe neighborhoods from time to time. One such delivery took me to the projects which were a few blocks from our store. I've delivered there several times before and had no problems (except no tips). One night I went to the address (in said projects) and knocked on the door. I could hear loud music playing and thus after a moment knocked louder, at the time I wasn't in the best of moods because of my co-workers and I had a brief tiff (not quite an argument but enough to irk), I was about to knock again and got a rude :*"WHO IS IT?!!"
*Not to be outdone I retorted back: "_*PIZZA!*_"
The door suddenly opens and I'm staring down the muzzle of a .45 auto about two inches from my face. The guy holding the gun said: "What do you want mother f-----?"
Oddly I was calm and said that I had a pizza delivery for this address.
The guy with the gun very carefully and calmly said:"I - didn't - order - any - f---ing - pizza..." and clicked the hammer back. 
"Well, the address is on the ticket man... right here!" 
He looked quick but the barrel never waivered... he turned his head and shouted "Who the f--- ordered a god-d--ned pizza?" 
Silence.... then... "Oh, I did dude!" 
A stoned guy staggered up and pushed the gunman away and gleefully paid for his munchies with a tip. I realized then that I just delivered to a dealer's house.  The stoned guy went back in and the gun man re-leveled his pistol back in my face... after a moment... "Well?" 
I shrugged and said: "I was never here" and turned on my heel to walk off. 
I heard the door slam behind me (yeah thought it was a gunshot) and the guy screaming bloody murder at the stoner. 
I walked calmly to my car and got in... turned the igniton key... then broke down shaking for about 20 minutes. My boss was livid when I walked back into the store/resturant and was yelling at me (had back orders of deliveries waiting too long) until he saw my face... white as a sheet. 
Told my boss we ain't delivering to that address NO-MO! He agreed. 
Oddly enough... that was the last time I became afraid of _anyone_. 

*The person below me secretly admires someone on this forum... *


----------



## Sam (Nov 13, 2005)

(will now automatically assume anytime navarre says 'adult' he means from 16 on)
The person below me secretly admires someone on this forum... 

I don't sercretly admire anyone, everyone I admire knows it. The only person I secretly admire is only secret in real life.

*The person below me really dislikes one particular student they train with*


----------



## Navarre (Nov 13, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> I don't sercretly admire anyone, everyone I admire knows it. The only person I secretly admire is only secret in real life.



Hmmm.  Well, I'm not aware of you admiring me and you don't admire anyone here secretly, therefore...awww, man....:shrug:



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> *The person below me really dislikes one particular student they train with*



I always try to keep perspective on anyone I feel inclined to dislike because I rarely know enough about them to form a valid opinion. However, after training for decades with one particular student, I'd have to say I'm not too fond of him.

My biggest problem is that he's a black belt but doesn't, in my opinion, embody the qualities a black belt should.  I didn't train him and he has some good qualities but can be abrasive.

His biggest fault is that he believes true power comes from channeled anger. He thinks one should become angry and then focus that anger toward the opponent in a controlled manner.

He has a lot of ego. Doesn't do much in class but likes to talk a lot outside of it. He talks about this channeled anger as "the eye of the tiger". Please.

I disagree with him, of course. I believe in focused intensity in the moment devoid of negative emotion. He's entitled to his opinion but it doesn't match our style's philosophy.  As a black belt he should exemplify all that we are.

Apparently he's embraced the Dark Side of The Force.  The Emperor would be proud.

*Question:  The person below me has a true fear of something, to the point of being phobic.*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 13, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> *Question: The person below me has a true fear of something, to the point of being phobic.*


 
Driving in the mountains, over long, high bridges, levee roads etc.

*Question: The person below me has ever been the victim of an armed robbery?*


----------



## Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> *Question: The person below me has ever been the victim of an armed robbery?*



Worked at a convenience store during my last year of high school.  Guy came in with a rather large knife demanding all our money.  It was given to him and no one was hurt.  Went and testified about 1 1/2 years later at his trial.  By that time I couldn't be sure it was him, his appearance had changed so much.

*The person below me has survived a sometimes fatal disease (eg. cancer)*


----------



## Sam (Nov 13, 2005)

The person below me has survived a sometimes fatal disease (eg. cancer)

I have Hep. C - got it when I was born  from my mother, who was unfortunately raped, by a guy who must've had it. I dont think it really counts though as I didnt really 'survive' it, because thus far my liver has given me NO problems **knock on wood**. 

I guess I'll just repeat the question.
The person below me has survived a sometimes fatal disease (eg. cancer)


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 13, 2005)

The person below me has survived a sometimes fatal disease (eg. cancer)


Last year I came down with a pretty nasty staph infection. It took over the right side of my face and caused my glands to swell up with poison. 

I didn't think it was very serious but my doctor told me that if it weren't for antibiotics I would've been dead within the next week. He said it would've gone to my brain within a few days and killed me a few days after that. 

I'm a little more weary to keep my cuts and scratches clean now.

*The person below me has experienced something supernatural.*


----------



## bignick (Nov 13, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> *The person below me has experienced something supernatural.*



Saw a ghost two years ago in my dorm....

I was sitting at my computer and saw the reflection, in my TV (which was off) of someone in my doorway...turned around to say something to them...and my door was closed....

Creeped me the heck out...and I left my room and went and sat in the lounge for a few hours..

*The person below me doubts themselves and their ability sometimes.*


----------



## dianhsuhe (Nov 13, 2005)

Yup,  I just came back to training after some time of and I doubt my abilities... Primarily because I used to train and teach full-time and never took more than a few days off from training-  Now I am lethargic, out of shape and rusty at even the most basic material in our system.

I would say I doubt my ability to perform at a level that I am comfortable with but not doubtful that I could defend myself.

The person below me has broken at least one rib (on themselves or an opponent) while training!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 14, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> *The person below me doubts themselves and their ability sometimes.*


 
i was a bouncer in a club that was pretty rough when i first started out.
i eventually became the head doorman and had a great team of guys. i went from getting into 5 or more scuffles a night to maybe one or 2 a month......in between i used to ask myself if i was really cut out for that crap and was just waiting for my luck to run out.

*the person below me...what is your biggest phobia and what do you do to deal with it?*


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 14, 2005)

sorry, dianhsuhe, i didnt see your post when i did mine.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tim Hartman* fractured my rib...does that count? I've had bruised ribs too.

*The person below me is unhappy with his or her current job.*


----------



## Sam (Nov 17, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> I don't sercretly admire anyone, everyone I admire knows it. The only person I secretly admire is only secret in real life.


 
Well, since I said it, I gotta stick with it. I publicly announce that I admire Johnathan Randall and Navvare. We should all worship them. Oh, and Gin-Gin.



			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> *The person below me is unhappy with his or her current job.*


 
I work at a pizza place on friday, saturday, and sunday nights. any other days I'm at school and training. It sucks pretty hard. One of the managers is an alcoholic asswipe. Doesnt know how to speak in front of a lady, or how to treat one.

*The person below me has some type of injury*


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 17, 2005)

Velcro across the eye, I look like I got mistaken for a scratching post 

The person below me has a cat


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 17, 2005)

In fact I have two cats, Bonnie & Clyde, and Clyde chases our dog!!

*The person below me has eaten Haggis and actually liked it*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 17, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> Well, since I said it, I gotta stick with it. I publicly announce that I admire Johnathan Randall and Navvare. We should all worship them. Oh, and Gin-Gin.


 
I'm touched, Samantha. I must publicly announce that I admire YOU, Shesulsa and Arnisador. I think you are a gifted and intelligent young woman, and if your were my daughter, I would rejoice!

On edit: Bob Hubbard and the MT staff for creating one of the few MA forums on the net that isn't a recreation of all the worst aspects of junior high school.


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't think there's a person on this forum that's eaten haggis and liked it.


----------



## Sam (Dec 9, 2005)

The person below me has dyed their hair an unnatural color at one point in time (and not just for halloween)


----------



## Gemini (Dec 9, 2005)

Raewyn said:
			
		

> *The person below me has eaten Haggis and actually liked it*


 
Wow, Raewyn. Was that was a thread stopper. How 'bout try again, and this time come up with something that's humanly possible.:rofl:

Haggis = :barf: 
(and I'm scottish)


----------



## Gemini (Dec 9, 2005)

OOPS! Sorry Sam. The floor is yours.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> The person below me has dyed their hair an unnatural color at one point in time (and not just for halloween)


----------



## Kreth (Dec 9, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> The person below me has dyed their hair an unnatural color at one point in time (and not just for halloween)


Bright orange (an accident with Sun-in)...
The person below me has an intimate body piercing.


----------



## Sam (Dec 10, 2005)

I bet thats another thread stopper. If I did I sure as hell wouldnt admit it.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2005)

Agreed, so ... Kreth ... howzabout either answering yourself or changing the question?


----------



## Kreth (Dec 10, 2005)

Bwahahaha... ok, well all I'll say is: I can answer that question... 
So... the person below me likes to sing karaoke.


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 10, 2005)

I love to sing Karaoke! Sometimes it's fun to pretend you're a rock star and let loose. Last New Years we rented a machine, drank a bottle of Sake and me and my best friend sang "If I had a Million Dollars" like 10 times. The best part is not caring what anybody thinks (no it wasn't just the booze).


*The person below me has broken something expensive in a fit of rage.*


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry, I've never broke something expensive in a fit of rage.  Have you?  Details!!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

You answered the question, tkdgirl. What's your follow-up question?


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry- cold season!  The person below me likes sardines.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 20, 2005)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Sorry- cold season!  The person below me likes sardines.



I used to, but not any more.   I don't really like overly "salty" food now and typically don't add salt to any food (they usually have plenty already during the process before hitting the stores).  I like salt-free food better.

The person below me had a really bad crush on another person and never told him/her.


----------



## Xequat (Dec 21, 2005)

Yep, I sure did for a couple of years in like 5th and 6th grade.  Ah, Erin.  Never told her.  Oh well, live and learn.

The person below me has smoked something illegal.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, Xequat beat me to the response.

Yep, some time ago and was very disappointed. Probably all that negative programming from advice from Dad.

The person below me has never been in a fight in school.


----------



## Sam (Dec 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well, Xequat beat me to the response.
> 
> Yep, some time ago and was very disappointed. Probably all that negative programming from advice from Dad.
> 
> The person below me has never been in a fight in school.


 
Well, never a _physical_ fight at school...

The person below me has a wife/girlfriend who has a blackbelt or is higher ranked than he is


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 30, 2005)

My boyfriend and I are the same rank, so that's a no...

The person below me rode in a firetruck, but isn't a firefighter.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2005)

That is true when I was in high school we got to do it for job day.
the person below me slept in the snow all night!
Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2005)

I've done that for sure and am going to do so this weekend... 
The person below me is claustrophobic...


----------



## bignick (Dec 30, 2005)

Somewhat...but it isn't much of a problem, since I can't fit into small spaces anymore..:uhyeah:

The person below me actually enjoys their job....


----------



## Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup, completely.  I work with wonderful people. 

The person below me married their high school sweetheart.


----------

